# Hey Rick A



## Guest (Jan 24, 2006)

I didnt know you moderated this forum, on the other hand I didnt realize Nodak had a taxidermy forum. Cool. How's business this year?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

We had to catch up with Minnesota! Great to hear from you! Was actually gone on business for the past week! Been knocking out lot's of birds the past few weeks...Can't complain! Take care MJL!


----------

